

45° Imagery on Google Maps - albertzeyer
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=112099477591857711257.00048ad05c320f746f5c2&t=h&ll=8.787199,-45.827047&spn=85.447389,153.703486&dap=&source=embed

======
parallax7d
Could someone explain what this post is about, I'm dumbfounded.

~~~
pixelbath
Aerial photographs are now toggle-able for certain areas in Google Maps.
Personally, I would have preferred a link explaining it with the submitted
link as a comment.

[http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/google_adds_45_degree_...](http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/google_adds_45_degree_aerial_images_maps)

------
Gonsalu
Bing Maps has a "bird's view" for a long time now.

